# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  #node 31 - trwn-antonio

## alg0

H μπαταρια του laptop μολις γεμισε. 
350 δευτερολεπτα αντοχης, 
4ος οροφος, ταρατσα , και δωμα. 
Μια Senao 802.11b , 
ο mmcx connectoras απανω και μια ιδιοκατασκευη, 
ενα πανελακι 7db 

2 σβουρες... save as 

here's the screenshot

----------


## alg0

Αναμενω σχόλια...

Η μια ιδεα ειναι να ενωσω ΚΤΕΛ με St. Dimitrio

Θετικα
1. Θα ερ8ουν ποιο κοντα αρκετοι users
2. Θα κλεισει δευτερος κυκλος στην τριπολη

Ακουω προτασεις



Απλα πρεπει να βρω καποιο πιατακι (feederaki exw) για να δω ποσο καλα-σταθερα βλεπω αυτα τα λινκς...

Μπορω να πεσω και client στον St.Theodora 


Μα αφου εχω τη δυνατοτητα (καλη θεα κτλ) και τα χρηματα/χρονο/όρεξη γιατι να μην παω για 2 ή 3 ΒΒ ?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Νομίζω είναι προτιμότερο να ενώσεις KTEΛ με felix.
Όσοι πιο κοντινά links έχουμε, τόσο καλύτερες ταχύτητες πιάνουμε και με τόσο λιγότερη ισχύ εκπέμπουμε.

----------


## alg0

http://nodedb.trwn.gr/?page=nodes&node=31

Photos added

Warchief thx για την camera  ::

----------


## warchief

Ενα πράγμα θα σου πω μόνο

Βλέπεις ΚΤΕΛ καρά Line of Sight


ΥΕΑΗ ΒΑΒΕ!!!!  ::

----------


## alg0

::  AΚΟΥΩ προτασεις... Να παμε για απαπαπα να φτιαξω κανα wrapaki για ταρατσουλα ή ...?

Ενα Α --> ΚΤΕΛ 
+ Ενα G --> Felix | st.t
+ Mια ομνι για το χαβαλε...

btw, βρηκα εναν σωληνα πανω στο δωμα που θα αντεξει ενα πιατακι... 
οποτε ελπιζω και να γλυτωσουμε τις τρυπες στο δωμα για την στηριξη. 
Εαν χρειαστει και 2ο πιατακι , θα το βαφτισουμε ΝΟVA

----------


## alg0

> Ενα πράγμα θα σου πω μόνο
> 
> Βλέπεις ΚΤΕΛ καρά Line of Sight
> 
> 
> ΥΕΑΗ ΒΑΒΕ!!!!


Εαν μπορεις κανε edit την εικονα με το ΚΤΕΛ με ενα PhotoShop και βαλε ενα βελακι --(εδω ΚΤΕΛ)---> για να καταλαβαινω τι βλεπω...

----------


## warchief

Τσέκαρε το:
photo_10 -->μάλλον felix_net πάντως θέλω την προτότυπη φωτό με τα 4.1MP για να μπορώ να σου πω με περισσότερη σιγουριά

photo_16 -->KTEL , κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, παρακαλώ και τους υπόλοιπους γνωρίζοντες τοπολογικά την Τρίπολη να παραθέσουν τις απόψεις τους.

τα λέμε
-Γιώργος

----------


## zafevolution

Κάπου εκεί είμαι εγώ πάντως..
Έχει τραβήξει προς τα εκεί καμία?

----------


## Zakk

> photo_10 -->μάλλον felix_net πάντως θέλω την προτότυπη φωτό με τα 4.1MP για να μπορώ να σου πω με περισσότερη σιγουριά


Ή εκεί που λες ή πίσω από τα δέντρα λογικά..



> Τσέκαρε το:
> photo_16 -->KTEL , κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, παρακαλώ και τους υπόλοιπους γνωρίζοντες τοπολογικά την Τρίπολη να παραθέσουν τις απόψεις τους.


99,9%.
Αφού φαίνεται ο τρούλος του κτελ.
Ούτως ή άλλως έπιασες και στο scan και τα 3 ap τυχερέ  ::

----------


## alg0

> Κάπου εκεί είμαι εγώ πάντως..
> Έχει τραβήξει προς τα εκεί καμία?


Ναι πειρα μπολικες φωτογραφιες για ριξε μια ματια στην παρακατω...

----------


## alg0

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από warchief
> 
> 99,9%.
> Αφού φαίνεται ο τρούλος του κτελ.
> Ούτως ή άλλως έπιασες και στο scan και τα 3 ap τυχερέ


Εριξα και μια φωτο με το τρελο χ10 ζουμ εκει περιπου που νομιζα οτι ειναι τα ΚΤΕΛ, αλλα δεν βλεπω κανα πιατο κτλ κτλ

Για να το σιγουρεψουμε please...

Eπισης για να κανω ενα summarize σκεφτομαι:

+Δορυφορικο πιατακι για ΚΤΕΛ (Σε G για να ειμαστε νομιμοι κτλ κτλ)
+Cantena gia flexis (G)
+AP (G ή B) + Omni homemade για zafevolution

PS> Homemade ομνι θα φτιξω την παρασκευη...
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17644 



Πρεπει απλα να μου δωσετε τρεια ΟΚ (ενα για ΚΤΕΛ, ενα απο flexis, ενα απο zafevolution) για να αγορασω τον εξοπλισμο που μου λειπει για την παραπανω ιδεα.

Δηλαδη ενα wrap με 2 G interfaces + 1 πιατο , τα υπολοιπα τα εχω(linksys, cantena, omni, ilektrologiko, poe)

Aν ολα πανε καλα, 10 Ιανοαριου θα εχει στηθει ο κομβος μου...

----------


## zafevolution

Πάντως δεν μου μοιάζουν τόσο με τα ΚΤΕΛ στην φώτο..

Το δικό μου σπίτι μάλλον είναι εκεί που σου λέω στην απο κάτω φωτογραφία..
Μην πάρεις εξοπλισμό που να έχει σχέση με εμένα γιατί μέχρι το τέλος της εξεταστικής είμαι πνιγμένος..
Οπότε μετά βλέπουμε και κανονίζουμε αν/πως/τι θα κάνουμε μεταξύ μας  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Θυμάμαι πως είχαμε βάλει τις κεραίες δίπλα στα κλιματιστικά και φοβάμαι μήπως σε κόβει ο τρούλος.

Για cantenna μην το συζητάς.
Καλύτερα να μην κάνεις καθόλου Link, παρά με cantenna> Πάρε καλύτερα ένα feeder (20 ευρώ) + ένα πιάτο 65cm (8 ευρώ) και είσαι οκ.

Όσο για wrap είναι καλή επιλογή, και σκέψου πως όπου και να συνδεθείς (felix, ΚΤΕΛ ή οπουδήποτε αλλού) αυτό την εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστείς, οπότε κατά την άποψή μου, μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις τα ψώνια !

----------


## alg0

> Θυμάμαι πως είχαμε βάλει τις κεραίες δίπλα στα κλιματιστικά και φοβάμαι μήπως σε κόβει ο τρούλος.
> 
> Για cantenna μην το συζητάς.
> Καλύτερα να μην κάνεις καθόλου Link, παρά με cantenna> Πάρε καλύτερα ένα feeder (20 ευρώ) + ένα πιάτο 65cm (8 ευρώ) και είσαι οκ.


Feeder εχω, πιατο λεω να παρω ενα 80αρι (το 65αρι με τα 8 ευρω που μπορω να το βρω?)

Η cantenna θα μπει μαλλον για το flexisnet (200-300 μετρα αποσταση)

Για το ΚΤΕΛ τωρα...

Επειδη θα τοποθετηθει λογικα μια συσκευη και ενα πιατο στα ΚΤΕΛ, θα μπορουσε να μπει λιγο πανω κ δεξια απο τα κλιματιστικα?

Παω να παρω καμοια φωτογραφια απο το σημειο που μπορει να μπει το πιατο στο δωμα να σας δειξω ακριβως τι θα βλεπει το πιατο μου...




> Όσο για wrap είναι καλή επιλογή, και σκέψου πως όπου και να συνδεθείς (felix, ΚΤΕΛ ή οπουδήποτε αλλού) αυτό την εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστείς, οπότε κατά την άποψή μου, μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις τα ψώνια !



Οκ, δε ξερω απο wraps αλλα θα αρχισω να το ψαχνω. Μαλλον για ενα που να περνει 4 ή 5 μινι-pci

Υπαρχει κανενας που να χει εμπειρια απο wraps, miniPCI κτλ κτλ ?

----------


## alg0

> Το δικό μου σπίτι μάλλον είναι εκεί που σου λέω στην απο κάτω φωτογραφία..


Για ριξε και σε αυτες τις τρεις φωτογραφιες μια ματια zafevolution...
ζουμ χ10 εβαλα προς τα εκει που φανταζομαι να ειναι το σπιτι σου (για να σιγουρευτουμε)

----------


## warchief

Ρε συ Undertaker για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, το σπίτι σου δεν είναι αυτό  ::  ?
alg0 λές να πάς και για 4ο BB link??? 
 ::

----------


## Zakk

Νομίζω μπορείς να κάνεις και άλλο link

----------


## Zakk

::  
Το ίδιο γράψαμε warchief!
Να σου πω, θέλω να μου δώσεις τη cisco μπας και κάνω και εγώ κανένα bb να σωθεί η κατάσταση(με sth έχω σήμα, μπορεί και με felix-θα κοιτάξω να στηθεί και στο 1ο Γυμνάσιο/Λύκειο γιατί είναι σοσίβιο στη περιοχή).

----------


## alg0

Και 4 και 5 λινκς , δε κολλαμε... το κολλημα ειναι πως ιστο δε σηκωνω σε ξενη πολυκατοικεια ... και ουσιαστικα θεση για 1 .. ή το πολυ 2 πιατα παιζουνε.


1. 263 m ο flexisnet (cantenna + b/g)

2. 523 μετρα ειναι η αποσταση με UnderTaker (Ναι αγ. βαρβαρα ειναι το εκλησσακι αυτο, ψηνεσαι για Α?)

3. 1,3 klm με ΚΤΕΛ (πιατο και Α)

4. AP (μαλλον σε Β, δοκιμαστηκα... ή ακομη και Α)

5. Οτι αλλο προκηψει....


Παιζει wrap που να δεχεται 5 μινι-pci ?

----------


## warchief

> Και 4 και 5 λινκς , δε κολλαμε... το κολλημα ειναι πως ιστο δε σηκωνω σε ξενη πολυκατοικεια ... και ουσιαστικα θεση για 1 .. ή το πολυ 2 πιατα παιζουνε.
> 
> 
> 1. 263 m ο flexisnet (cantenna + b/g)


Felix net
Καταρχάς λύση cantenna δεν πρέπει να παίξει, μίας και πάς για full bb ίσχως και AP, και επειδή παίζουμε με g, πρέπει όσο περισσότερα κατευθυντικά γίνεται να βγούν σε απαπαπα, με πάρα πολύ κατευθυντικές κεραίες (best value for money στην περίπτωση σου πίατα/feeder)




> 2. 523 μετρα ειναι η αποσταση με UnderTaker (Ναι αγ. βαρβαρα ειναι το εκλησσακι αυτο, ψηνεσαι για Α?)
> 
> 3. 1,3 klm με ΚΤΕΛ (πιατο και Α)
> 
> 4. AP (μαλλον σε Β, δοκιμαστηκα... ή ακομη και Α)
> 
> 5. Οτι αλλο προκηψει....


Πρέπει να κάνουμε πολύ προσεκτικό σχεδιασμό, μιας και με αυτά που βλέπεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε planning του δικτύου για 2,3 χρόνια χαλαρά!!!
Εννοείτε πως θα συνησφέρουμε οικονομικά όσο μπορούμε για τα interface σου,εφόσων θα εξυπηρετείς βασικό στόχο για την ανάπτυξη/σταθερότητα του δικτύου.



> Παιζει wrap που να δεχεται 5 μινι-pci ?


Καλύτερα να μην μπλέξεις με wrap, ιδανική λύση ταρατσοπισι pentium 500+,με 4πλό miniPCI->PCI adapter και CM9,άσε που το wrap με 2+ interfaces @18Mbps θα τα δει κολυώμενα...

ΥΓ:Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα με τον διαχειρηστή σου και ξενερώσω...
Είσαι η πρώτη ταράτσα (με την Αθηναική έννοια  :: )που βλέπεις όλα τα σημεία που μας ενδιαφέρουν.
Ειλικρινά κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε με ιστό,κεραίες. Δεν παίζει να πεις στον διαχειρηστή ότι είσαι οπαδός της δορυφορικής και θα σηκώσεις 3,4 πιατάκια?

----------


## alg0

Χμμμ μαλλον η προταση σου για ταρατσο-PC να ειναι και η καλυτερη λυση, και να μπει σε ηλεκτρολογικο με μπολικα απαπαπα

(Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι ειναι νομιμα τα Α για "μικρης εμβελειας εξωτερικους χωρους")

Πρεπει να μαθουμε για πιατα τι παιζει βασικα. Για 300-700 μετρα εαν υπαρχουν πιατακια 30-40-50 cm ισως να κανουν δουλεια και να μπορεσω να βαλω 2 στα καγκελα μπαλκονιου...

Για δωμα δε το συζητω... το πολυ 2 πιατα,
δε θελω καν να το σκεφτομαι οτι θα ζητησω αδεια απο το διαχειριστη για περισσοτερα μετα απο εκεινη τη νυχτα...  ::  

βαλε και μια ομνι και πιστευω με 5 interfaces να ειμαι κομπλε...


Ριχτε καμοια ολοκληρωμενη προταση plz

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Η cantenna θα μπει μαλλον για το flexisnet (200-300 μετρα αποσταση)


Και για 100 μέτρα δεν είναι λύση ! Περισσότερο θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα παρά θα λύσει ! Πάρε ένα πιάτο 65cm. Και στην Τρίπολη με 8-10 ευρώ έχουν αν θυμάμαι καλά. Πήγαινε απέναντι από τον Χατζή. Θα ρωτήσω και στην αΘήνα

----------


## Zakk

Υπόψιν ότι έχεις και από τα βουνά σήμα, το πόσο εσύ το ξέρεις!

----------


## loser

ίσως αν είμαι τυχερός να δω και εγώ φώς μέσω του alg0 αν βάλει ap  ::  
και θα βολευτεί και ο [email protected]

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ρε συ Undertaker για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, το σπίτι σου δεν είναι αυτό  ?
> alg0 λές να πάς και για 4ο BB link???


Καλά όντως αυτό είναι το σπίτι μου !
Το βλέπεις καρακαμπάνα !
Τέλεια !

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Και όσο για το πιάτο που σου έλεγα, έχω ένα που κάθεται. 
Μιας και πας να βολέψεις πολύ κόσμο, στο χαρίζω!

Θα χρειαστείς μόνο feeder.

----------


## warchief

Κάτι τελευταίο πριν πάω για ύπνο, ασκηση για προβληματισμό, στην φωτογραφία που έχω παραθέσει λίγο παραπάνω και λέω για την πολυκατοικία του Undertaker (που όντως είναι αυτή), αν κοιτάξουμε πίσω απο τον τρούλο της Αγίας Βαρβάρας και λίγο προς τα αριστερά με zoom, θα διακρίνουμε μία κεραμοσκεπή αρκετά πλατιά με μια κεραία τηλεόρασης κάπου στο μέσο της. Δεδομένου ότι τα κτήρια προς αυτή την μεριά τα οποία έχουν τόσο φαρδιά κεραμοσκεπή είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα, αναρωτιέμαι τι να είναι τι να είναι....

Για πείτε μου και την άποψη σας φίλτατοι trwniτες.

Μην είναι το uop ή ο ΟΑΕΔ ??? ΟΕΟ!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Προβλεπω να πεύτει τρελή ταρατσάδα μετά τις διακοπές των Χρτιστουγέννων (κάπως πρέπει να κάψουμε και τα μελομακάρονα/κουραμπιέδες άλλωστε).

τα λέμε
-Γιώργος

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

ΟΑΕΔ πρέπει να είναι. Όπως σου είπα και στο MSN, έχω ανέβει απάνω και ήταν ΟΑΕΔ. Είναι πολύ κοντά για να είναι UoP

----------


## alg0

> Και όσο για το πιάτο που σου έλεγα, έχω ένα που κάθεται. 
> Μιας και πας να βολέψεις πολύ κόσμο, στο χαρίζω!
> 
> Θα χρειαστείς μόνο feeder.


Θα ειμαι τριπολι μεχρι αυριο (παρασκευη μεσημερακι). Εαν το χεις το πιατο εδω στειλε ενα PM να περασω να το παρω...

----------


## alg0

Μολις ειρθαν τα δυο POE απο Linksys, και σημερα θα κανω και την παραγκελια για τα παρακατω:

Mini PCI Adaptor - Four MiniPCI Standard Slots
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

61.50

Wistron CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g miniPCI wireless card
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

2x41.65

Pigtail cable I-PEX -> N female bulkhead (15 cm)
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

2x5.00


-----
=155 euro (not bad)

Και η τιμη φτανει τα 250 ευρω βαζοντας μεσα 
1. Pigtail για το Linksys
2. IDE-->CF adaptor
3. 256 CompactFlash
και κατι ψηλα ακομη

Eαν βαλω τροφοδοτικο, ηλεκτρολογικο, UPS (70 euro), καλωδια κτλ (παλι καλα που εχω 2 feeder για Β/G), feeder gia A, dishes, omni (homemade) 

....

σημαινει πως....

....

η τσαντα του Αι Βασιλη θα ειναι φουσκωμενη την πρωτοχρονια  ::

----------


## Zakk

Μην πάρεις την cm9 από το Linkshop γιατί έχει το 5212 chipset.
Πάρτην από το wirelesslan.gr ή από το aerials.net που έχει το 5213 και είναι στην ίδια τιμή-σαφώς καλύτερη  ::

----------


## alg0

> Μην πάρεις την cm9 από το Linkshop γιατί έχει το 5212 chipset.
> Πάρτην από το wirelesslan.gr ή από το aerials.net που έχει το 5213 και είναι στην ίδια τιμή-σαφώς καλύτερη


H απαντηση σου ερχετε απο τον smarag (Σταυρος Μαραγκοπουλος) στον οποιο ανοικει και το linkshop




> Δεν ξερω πιος στο ειπε αυτο αλλα δεν είναι αλήθεια αυτα που έχω ολα ειναι 5213. Βασικά ποτέ δεν εχω φέρει ουτε μία CM9 5212 ουτε για δείγμα.


Oποτε στελνω τωρα την παραγκελια.
Πηγα στο συλλογο του AWMN και να ειναι καλα τα παιδια με βοηθησαν με τα υλικα για κατασκευη κεραιουλας ομνι. Μεσα στις επομενες ημερες θα την εχω ολοκληρωσει....

----------


## Zakk

Γράψε λάθος..
Απλά δεν αναφέρει πουθενά chipset, και έχει και διαφορετική photo.
Nevermind (Nirvana!)

----------


## alg0

Ταρατσο-PC almost ready...

Ειναι που λετε ενας Celeron 450MHz με 192ΜΒytes Ram, 6 GBytes δισκο, μια ethernet και ενας τετραπλος adaptor-αρας με 2 winston cm9 (b/g/a) καρτουλες + τα pigtail τους...

Φοραει Debian testing/unstable 
και ελπιζω με το που κανει compile o 2.6.14 πυρηνας να περασω και τα madwifi ...

Πριν καμοια εβδομαδα με τη βοηθεια του jchris (νομιζω) εκανα και μια ιδιοκατασκευη ομνι κεραιουλας 7db 

Aν τελικα βοηθησει ο θεος (nvak) θα εχω και 2 feeders για Α (plz plz plz nvak listen to my prays...)

----------


## alg0

Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια!!!!

Ο 2.6.14 ΓΑ*ΜΙΕ*ΤΑΙ

μου εβγαλε την ψυχη 2 μερες συνεχομενες και πανω απο 10 compiles
αλλαξανε το mkinitrd me to yiard ... και ειναι σχετικα buggy 

Σημερα πηρα την αποφαση για 2.6.12 και δουλευει το κουκλι  ::  

Τα feederakia δυστυχως για μετα τις 14 ιανοαριου μιας και ο μηχανουργος του nvak ειναι στο χωριο του για τις γιορτες, οποτε υπομονη...

τα καλυτερα το 2006 ερχονται... 
φιλακια σε ολους , alg0

----------


## alg0

Ποιος καλος administrator , θα μου δωσει ενα c-class subnet ?

Το ξερω πως δεν εχω αποδειξει τιποτα ακομα, μιας και στην Αθηνα για να αιτηθεις για subnet, πρεπει πρωτα να εχεις αποδεδειγμενα σηκωσει 2 BB links.

Aπλα σε λιγες μερες θα εχει σηκωθει ενα AP με omni , ωστε να σιγουρευτω οτι
α) Δε δημιουργω παρεμβολες στα υπαρχοντα AP και ΒΒ
β) Να μπορεσουν οι γειτονες μου, οταν βρουν ελευθερο χρονο να scannarουν και να δουν σε τι quality με βλεπουνε

Αφου μαζεψουμε τις παραπανω πληροφοριες και μετα βρεθει ελευθερος χρονος απο την πλευρα αυτων που κανονιζουν τις εξεληξεις στα ΚΤΕΛ κτλ κτλ , θα μπορεσουμε να προχωρησουμε και στα νεα ΒΒ.

----------


## fotos

> Ποιος καλος administrator , θα μου δωσει ενα c-class subnet ?


Εξαρτάται από το που θα συνδεθείς για το πιο c-class θα πάρεις.
Οπότε προς τα που το βλέπεις αρχικά;

Καλή (ασύρματη) χρονιά!
-fot[/u]

----------


## alg0

Χαζοχαιρομαι και κανω ακομη ενα post...

Ο λογος, μολις παρελαβα μια Sipura 3000 απο ομαδικη του AWMN (FXO) απο privenet και μιας που εφτασα μεχρι τον πειραια, πηρα ακομη μια CM9 (συνολο 3)

Ξεκιναω σε λιγακι να βαλω ολα τα παρελκομενα (celeron 450, 192 mb ram, 3 cm9 , 1 ethernet, 6gb hdd) στο ηλεκτρολογικο, ωστε να ειναι κομπλέ απο θεμα hardware + software 

PS. Tελικα η μλκια ηταν δικια μου, και ο 2.6.14.5 kernel μετα απο ακομη 2-3 compiles, επεξε μια χαρα με τα atheros, και μετρησα (αναμεσα σε cm9 , και cm9 - linksys) ταχυτητες:

550kbytes/sec --> B
1,8 Mbytes/sec --> G
2.2 MBytes/sec --> A

τωρα για super-G/A , ξεχηλωμενα G,A κτλ κτλ δεν εχω ιδεα τι παιζει αλλα μαλλον θα το ψαξω

----------


## alg0

> Εξαρτάται από το που θα συνδεθείς για το πιο c-class θα πάρεις.
> Οπότε προς τα που το βλέπεις αρχικά;
> 
> Καλή (ασύρματη) χρονιά!
> -fot


Aρχικα βλεπω 1 AP με ομνι (cm9), και για να δω τι παιζει, client στα AP των βουνων(another cm9). Μαλιστα αυτο θα ειναι πραγματικοτητα σε 4 μερες απο σημερα. 

Στη συνεχεια θεου επιτρεποντως (κυριως δικου σας ελευθερου χρονου, και δικου σας εξοπλισμου -αυτο πρεπει να συζητηθει μηπως?-) αρχιζουμε να ψαχνουμε για το πρωτο και στη συνεχεια 2ο BB.

----------


## Zakk

Υπάρχουν 4 πανελάκια pacific wireless.
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι διαθέσιμα για το δίκτυο ή για άλλους σκοπούς του Πανεπιστημίου, πάντως πιστεύω ότι είναι ότι πρέπει, όχι μόνο για το node σου, αλλά και για να γίνουν full bb ο felix και ο προκόπης.  ::  
Αν καταφέρουμε μόνο full bb και βάλουμε και άλλο ένα ap εντός πόλης εκτός του δικού σου, πιστεύω πως θα καληφθούμε αρκετά...

Για το σημείο του άλλου ap, υπάρχουν πολλά που πρέπει να ειπωθούν, καθώς έχει γίνει μια σημαντική κίνηση-πρόταση η οποία δε λέγεται από ένα logitech πληκτρολόγιο(μιλάμε μόλις το άκουσα έμεινα κάγκελο!)!
Θα τα πούμε στη συνάντηση..

----------


## alg0

Παω μια γυρα να βρω:

ενα πιατακι
καλωδιο για ρευμα 40 μετρα
καλωδιο για ethernet 40 μετρα
καποιο καναλακι
ιστο 1,5 μετρο

Λεω να βαλω το ρευμα μεσα σε ενα καναλακι, και μετα να το χτισω με σοβα. Μπορει οι κεραιες μας να ειναι καθολα νομιμες, αλλα να παω ρευμα 240 volt στην ταρατσα θελει ιδικη αδεια απο πολεοδομια... οποτε θα το ΧΤΙΣΩ κανονικα στη γωνια που σχηματιζεται με τα καγλελα...

Ελπιζω να βρω αυτα που θελω σε λογικες τιμες. Παω σε 2' για ερευνα αγορας, εαν ξερετε κανα καλο μαγαζι για πιατα,ιστους κτλ κτλ καντε μου κανα pm

----edit----
Βρηκα καλωδια , σωληνες απο ηλεκτρολογο κτλ κτλ με 27ευρω...
2 ευρω ο ιστος
και μου ζητανε 40 ευρω για πιατακι 88εκατοστων...
Να το παρω ή μπορω να βρω καλυτερα?
Thanks, alg0

ps> αντε και το βραδακι θελω να ειμαι client σε ενα βουνο...

----------


## papashark

Πάρε 2 μετασχηματιστές 220-48V, θα σου στοιχήσουν 50-60€ και θα είσαι ύσηχος.

----------


## alg0

Oποιος μπορεσει ας scannarei προς το location μου

Exω ενα feeder που κοιταει προς αγιο δημητριο με 750kbytes/sec
και μια ομνι 7dbi στο ψηλοτερο σημειο της πολυκατοικειας μου ως ΑP

To AP (θα το βαλω να παιζει σε B) και θα ειναι πανω για 1 βδομαδα


PS> Με την ομνι εκανα λινκ με bb_ktel (20-40kbytes), bb_stt (160kbytes/sec) kai bb_std (740kbtyes)

---edit---
Το AP εχει ip: 10.173.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
ssh account gia testing purposes: test/test

----------


## alg0

Καιρό εχω να spammarw. Ο λογος... πολυ bysy με scannarismata και στησιμο services

1. Πειρα ενα subnet apo ton xpapazaf ... οποτε ο server μου βρήσκεται στο http://10.172.128.38/

2. Scannarame απο felix και θα παιξει ενα BB λινκ σε G μεσα στις επόμενες 10 μερες. Στα καπακια είτε θα σπασει το ΚΤΕΛ και θα πεσει πανω μου, είτε θα πέσω και στο αλλο βουνό

3. Το καταστατικο είναι σχεδον ετοιμο

4. Services που παίζουν στο box μου
- DNS
- DHCP
- Direct connect hub (default port 411)
- Web server
- FTP server
- php link directory ( http://10.172.128.38/phpLD/ )
- MRTG ( http://10.172.128.38/mrtg/ )

Eχει αρκετή δουλεία ακόμη... 
Να μπεί το vernilhub αντι του opendchub 
Nα μπει irc server
Na μπει το zebra/quagga
Να μπει ο server στο cacti
Nα παρω DNS zone
Nα στειθει το asterisk
Nα μπει ενας proxy και να δινει τσαμπε 10kbytes/sec internet στο TRWN

και ενας θεος ξερει τι αλλο

----------


## MoHε-L

Είδες τι γίνετε αν ο άνθρωπος έχει όρεξη-γνώσεις & φυσικά ΧΡΟΝΟ ???

Απλά ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και καλό κουράγιο....

Καλά παίδες αν είχε έρθει ποιό νωρίς στην Τρίπολη θα τα είχε στήσει όλα μόνος του.....

χεχεχε  ::

----------


## warchief

ΧΜΜ σπάνιος συνδιασμός ΟΡΕΞΗ - ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ - ΧΡΟΝΟΣ

Οταν έχεις όρεξη και γνώση ΔΕΝ έχεις χρόνο (δεν χρειάζεται να δώσω ζωντανά παραδείγματα  :: )
Οταν έχεις όρεξη και χρόνο ΔΕΝ έχεις γνώση (οπότε σπαταλάς τον χρόνο και την όρεξη που έχεις για να πάρεις γνώση, αλλά τότε ΟΥΠΣ δεν ανήκεις σε αυτή την κατηγορία!)
Οταν έχεις χρόνο και γνώσεις ΔΕΝ έχεις όρεξη (γιατι λές, ποπο έχω λιώσει με την δουλειά / την σχολή κτλπ, δεν παω να πιω κανα καφέ και να δω καμμιά γυναίκα, απο το να κάτσω να κάνω compile το debian για να δει το XYZabc32 ταρατατζούμ chipset!!!!! )

Τώρα πως ο alg0 βρέθηκε και με τα 3 συστατικά ταυτόχρονα, είναι όντος απορίας άξιο, άλλα ας τον εκμεταλευτούμε προς το παρόν.

HE WILL BECOME THE ULTIMATE NODE SETUP MACHINE...!!!!

τα λέμε,

-warchief

...έχω καεί τελείως...  ::

----------


## alg0

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια  :: 
Ειμαι λιγακι κρυωμενος στην γιορτη μου claps  ::  αλλα θελω να προσθεσω αλλα 2 συστατικα απαραιτητα... για καθε αξιο ασυρματο παικτη

1. λεφτα (οπως καθε hobby)
2. καλη σχεση με το διαχειριστη

και για να συνεχισω πρεπει να επενδυσω στο 2ο ...

πειτε μου καλη τυχη, θα παω ξανα το απογευματακι να του μιλησω...

PS. να μη ξεχναμε και την καλη θεα...

-edit-  ::  μολις εγινα κουτσομουρα...

----------


## fotos

> Eχει αρκετή δουλεία ακόμη... 
> Να μπεί το vernilhub αντι του opendchub


Σωστή κίνηση. Το verlihub έχει μέλλον και ίσως να μοντάρουμε και ένα link μεταξύ των δύο hubs (UoP + δικό σου).




> Να μπει ο server στο cacti


Για αυτό συννενοήσου με τον warchief.




> Nα παρω DNS zone


Αυτό πέστο το και έγινε. Πέσμου το domain σου και σε ποιά IP θέλεις να κάνει point και το γυρίζω σε σένα εύκολα.
Επίσης δώσε μου το subnet για να σου κάνω delegate και το reverse zone, ώστε να μπορείς να κάνεις resolve από IP σε domain names. 

Replication όλου του . (root) θέλεις να κάνεις; Σε φάση ns3.trwn;
Επειδή το έχω στήσει κρυπτογραφημένο θέλει λίγη περισσότερη δουλίτσα.
Ξεκίνα με την ζώνη σου και τα άλλα τα βρίσκουμε.




> Nα μπει ενας proxy και να δινει τσαμπε 10kbytes/sec internet στο TRWN


Αντί να στήσεις proxy της κακιάς ώρας δεν στήνεις poptop vpn server ή OpenVPN ή κάτι αντίστοιχο; Είναι προτιμώμενη λύση...

Πάντως είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο, συγχαρητήρια!
Μου θυμίζεις τα νιάτα μου σε λίγο θα κλάψω!  ::   ::

----------


## fotos

> Καλά παίδες αν είχε έρθει ποιό νωρίς στην Τρίπολη θα τα είχε στήσει όλα μόνος του.....


Βλέπεις όχι σαν και εσένα τον ανεπρόκοπο leechera!  ::   ::   ::   :: 

ΥΓ. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι έστησες ολόκληρο μετερεωλογικό σταθμό (τύφλα να έχει η ΕΜΥ), οπότε το παίρνω πίσω!  ::

----------


## Zakk

Τελικά τι θα κάνεις με το node σου Αλγόριθμε?
Για πες μας να ξέρουμε..

----------


## warchief

Τι να κάνει το παλικάρι ρε σι Ζακκ, υπομονή είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει, το μπαλκόνι μου έχει 15 πόντους χιόνι!!!

----------


## loser

> το μπαλκόνι μου έχει 15 πόντους χιόνι!!!


και που να δεις στο δικό μου μπαλκόνι.........
και ήθελα να πάω Αθήνα

----------


## alg0

Κοιμομουνα τα βραδυα που λετε, και αντι να βλεπω ομορφες γκομενες, τελευταια εβλεπα πιατακια  ::  

Παρολες τις προβλέψεις της ΕΜΥ, το τσουχτερο κρυο και τους 20 ποντους χιονι στην ταρατσα, σημερα το απογευμα (τωρα τελίωσα) έβαλα ενα πιατακι περι το 1μετρο με feederaki να κοιταει bb_std. 

Oταν ειχα σκετο το feederaki ειχα -87 dbm
Oταν ειχα την ομνι ειχα -79 dbm
Οταν πρωτοέβαλα το πιατο είχα -80 dbm (screenshot 1)
Οταν ψιλο-εφτιαξα το πιατο ειχα -64 dbm (screenshot 2)




> Τελικά τι θα κάνεις με το node σου Αλγόριθμε?
> Για πες μας να ξέρουμε..


Οποτε να τι θα κανω με τα ιντερφεις μου: 
---
Στο 1ο --> θα βαλω ενα λινκσις στο βουνο (std) για να κανω __full-bb__
Στο 2ο --> Θα βάλω πιατακι να κοιταει (stt) και θα κάνω __ψευτο-bb__
ή full-bb με αναληψη
Στο 3ο --> θα δω τι μπορω να κανω με ΚΤΕΛ 
... αλλα μαλλον για ΒΒ link με felix to βλεπω 
Στο 4ο --> οποιος παραγκειλει cm9 να μου κανει ενα pm γιατι θελω και εγω μια...

by the way exw 2 feederakia gia 802.11απαπαπα (τι λες felix?)

----------


## alg0

Η θεά τύχη μου έριξε ενα ειρωνικο χαμόγελο, τη στιγμή που το motherboard του ταρατσοPC καιγοτανε λογω καιρικών φαινομένων. Απραγος ο alg0, επικαλειται την κοινωτητα του trwn, μηπως περισευει κανενα motherboard/cpu μεχρι το 1Ghz, για να δωθει το φιλι της ζωης στο hobby αυτο που λέγεται wireless


H HOL οπως οι περισσοτεροι γνωρίζετε εφαρμοζει μια προσφορα που σκοπο έχει τη διαφημιση της νεας voip υπηρεσιας της. Για 5 μονο μερες ακομη, δινει 6 μηνες δωρο σε καθε 6 μηνες συνδρομης. Οποιος εχει σχεδια να παραμεινει για >= 12 μηνες στην οικοια του, ας παει μια βολτα απο το site της hol, αγοραζοντας π.χ. μια 1024 συνδεση στη ετησια τιμη που τωρα πληρωνει την 384 !

----------


## Zakk

cpu celeron 1.7GHz socket 478.

Υ.Γ. Που κολλάει η HoL ρε? Πάει χάζεψες...

----------


## warchief

Εγω είχα ενα Celi @ 400, με μητρική και μνήμες κομπλε... Αλλά πήγε υπερ πίστεως και Τεγέας ,μεχρι που πηρε νερα το κουτι καπου εκει ψηλά στο καμπαναριό του Αγ Κωνσταντίνου και απο τότε αναπαύεται στον παράδεισο των τσιπακίων  ::  (τουλάχιστον πήγε "διαβασμένο"  ::   ::  )

Αμ μάθω για τίποτα που να δανείζεται, χαρίζεται θα σε ενημερώσω.

τα λέμε,

-Γιώργος

----------


## Zakk

Αν δε βρείς τίποτα, φέρτα να τα βάλουμε όλα στο δικό μου, να γίνω εγώ bb και εσύ να κάθεσαι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zakk

Γιατί δεν κοιτάς στις αγγελίες εδώ και στο insomnia μπα και βρείς τίποτα?
Stock house?

----------


## alg0

server is up & running 

new mboard = cpu + ram + power supplier

----------


## fotos

Welcome back!  ::   ::

----------


## alg0

host temporary down 

Τερμα τα ψευτο-ΒΒ καιρος για full backbone links + OMNI

Αντε σε 1-2 μέρες να ναι ολα ετοιμα...

we'r getting ready for the next big thing
alg0

----------


## fotos

alg0 τι έχει γίνει με τον κόμβο σου;
Είσαι up? Είσαι down? Που είσαι;

-fot

----------


## alg0

Επρεπε να το χα πει και στο forum. Ο κομβος μου ειναι down, μεχρι να βρεθεί χρόνος να μπει το Α λινκ με ΦΕΛΙΧ , και να βρεθει μια συσκευη Linksys να κανω full BB με ΚΤΕΛ.

Παρακαλω, βοηθήστε για να ξανα-ξεκινησω να ασχολουμε με το trwn

----------


## Zakk

Προφανώς και εννοεί να γίνει επιτέλους ο σύλλογος..

----------


## alg0

Και ναι ο συλλογος φτιαχτηκε , και ναι περασε το καλοκαιρι και ναι μετακομισα στον 6ο οροφο μιας πολυ/κιας και ναι εστησα κομβο πανω απο τα κεραμίδια (περιπου 8ος οροφος) και ναι βγηκαν τα *2 πρωτα λινκς σε 802.11α*

1 με Celgar απο μικροτικ + rb532 που παιζει στα 900 KBytes
1 με Picburner απο debian που παιζει στα 3,400 ΚBytes
1 ψευτο-BB σε 802.11b με το βουνο 
1 Αccess Point με ΟΜΝΙ 9dbi με chillyspot

Μπηκε για μια 2 Mbit ADSL απο OTENET 

Ο asterisk πλεον παιζει αρκετα καλα
Ο master DNS ειναι πλεον στο κομβο μου ..

και ολα καλα (επιτελους κ υστερα απο αρκετη!!! ταλαιπωρια)

Εν αναμονη απο την πλευρα μου 1 cm6 + 1 cm9 για οποιον ενδιαφερεται 

ΥΓ. Καιρο ειχα να ανανεωσω .. οποτε αρκετα και τα νεα.
Το παν ειναι οτι βγηκαν τα 2 πρωτα λινκς σε Α στην Τριπολη
Αντε και εις ανώτερα

----------


## alg0

O κομβος θα ειναι για λιγες ημέρες down ..

Ο λόγος ??! Κακες καιρικές συνθήκες κατεβάσαν ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ τον ιστο !

Μιας και νοικιαζω, ισως συντομα φύγω και το γεγονός οτι ο picburn3r εκοψε το λινκ μαζί μου κ δεν επεσε κανενας στην ΟΜΝΙ μου 3 μηνες τώρα , τα υπολοιπα λινκς θα βγούν με ακομη ενα routerboard...

Οριστε και οι φώτος για την αναψυχή σας...

----------


## bb_slave

Εμ, οταν σου είπα οτι τα πιατα εχουν μεγαλη αντίσταση για τον ιστο, μου ειπες οτι δεν έχουν αναγκη...

Αλήθεια, τι εγινε με το κινητο σου ισχύει?

----------

